# mugen mt12 carb setting



## dido41 (Dec 2, 2004)

mugen mt12 carb setting

i have a mugen mt12 and the carb setting was messed with, all of them. does anyone now what the factory settings are on the slide carb should be? or a good place to start? or even your settings. I am a rookie in nitro.


----------



## DKJ-M3 (May 10, 2002)

try 4 to 4.5 out on top,
3.5 in from flush on the bottom,
Mid needle flush with the body. That should get you started


----------

